

Ask HN: My startup idea, What do you think? - imtu80

Idea is to create a platform for buyers on how they shop for better deals or prices.
It is a simple three step process<p><pre><code>    1) Buyers can either from their phone or web make a post saying I need to buy flat screen LED 42" TV and my budget is $500.00.
    2) Sellers will response to the post by offering their prices either by matching or beating it. Buyer at this point can use the portal to ask questions or negotiate.
    3) Finally, if they like the deal they can proceed with purchase.

</code></pre>
Benefits for buyers.<p><pre><code>    Saves time.
    Make purchases based on the price they are comfortable with.
    Get notification when somebody makes an offer.

</code></pre>
Benefits for sellers.<p><pre><code>    Sellers has buyer with money and intention to buy.
    Good for small businesses who do not have resources to buy ads and SEO experts.
    Get get notified when a new request comes in.

</code></pre>
I am surprise giants like eBay and Amazon does have this. I would call it, name your price feature.
Craigslist has something similar to this but not intuitive.
======
SABmore
I was working on a very similar idea, only got as far as a prototype before
getting pulled onto something else...so kudos if you are able to run with it.

In alignment with your benefits, I just feel that in this day and age, as a
buyer I shouldn't have to spend countless hours looking for the best deal.
Especially if I know exactly what I want, people with it should be able to
give it to me and compete for my business.

I envisioned showing only information about the requested item, and then
charging sellers for access to contact the person...this helps to weed out
people that aren't serious about selling/don't have the item in question.

Obviously you could use this for any tangible item, but I saw a big benefit
when buying a car. As the process stands today, you submit via the
manufacturer's website that you are interested in model X, then you get hit
with a ton of emails from dealers in your area, typically offering you
everything but the exact make/model/color you want. Cut through the noise and
management of those emails and get what you want.

Feel free to hit me up if I can help in any way: shawn.arnwine at gmail.com

Good luck.

~~~
imtu80
I sure will email you.

------
dragonbonheur
Customer acquisition costs would easily escalate during the ensuing
competition. It's much cheaper to make clients compete and use their time and
resources to find products and sellers than the other way around. The reason
that it hasn't been done before is simply that it doesn't work.

~~~
imtu80
I am not sure what you mean by "It's much cheaper to make clients compete and
use their time". Can you please explain?

~~~
dragonbonheur
People looking on auction sites, doing web searches and outbidding each other
is them doing the work. The price remains stable because the seller only has
to spend a fixed amount for the ad campaign that led the user to a particular
website. Doing it your way would introduce uncertainty: what amount of time to
spend, how low to bid, how many people to pay for monitoring what people want
or how much computational resources to allocate to do it by machine. Investors
would run the other way.

~~~
imtu80
I see what you are saying. Is it anyway I can talk to you over the phone? If
so, shoot me an email with your number and good time to call. My email is
imomin at gmail

------
redspark
So kind of like Zarly? Or TaskRabbit for services?

~~~
imtu80
Not really, In concept its more like 99designs. Main focus is on customers
with fix budget rather than seller. BTW Zarly and TaskRabbit are interesting,
never heard of them.

